# Red Keep Knocking Plants Out



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok so I got kinda a noob question...I bought some live plants next last weekend and all is well they seem to be adapting fine and some are even sprouting new leaves. BUT my reds won't stop ripping them outta the sand. They dont have any serious root system so it isn't harming the plants (one of the ones that keeps comming out has actually sprouted new leaves), but I'm tired of getting soaked up to the shoulder to replant them, any easy ways of fixing this? I know someone has had to have a similar problem.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

TheSpaz13 said:


> Ok so I got kinda a noob question...I bought some live plants next last weekend and all is well they seem to be adapting fine and some are even sprouting new leaves. BUT my reds won't stop ripping them outta the sand. They dont have any serious root system so it isn't harming the plants (one of the ones that keeps comming out has actually sprouted new leaves), but I'm tired of getting soaked up to the shoulder to replant them, any easy ways of fixing this? I know someone has had to have a similar problem.


 They will do this. I would just suggest mayby moving them to somewhere they dont frequent or putting some large rock or something by it so they cant run through it. Once their roots are established they should be fine. Lead strips may help too.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I agree with Cluster on this one. You could try to put a few rocks around the base of the plant. Also research your plants a bit because some of them don't do very well if you bury them too deep.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> I agree with Cluster on this one. You could try to put a few rocks around the base of the plant. Also research your plants a bit because some of them don't do very well if you bury them too deep.


 and some done do too well with p's. its not uncommon for p's to bite leaves, break stems... so some fragile plants will be shreaded.


----------

